# jolene.. last of the gang of four..



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

jolene will cross over today (at home) 20 yrs old, she had been in declining health for the last year and this weekend the lights started to go out,, its time..

she came to us way too young, but my wife had no choice but to get her.. unprepared she road home in a knit hat in a grocery bag.. her introduction to the 3 house cats was a spectacle, the two 9 month girls hissed and growled.. 1.5 year old alfa cat Sylvie stepped over the kitten and let the other two know that this kitten was under my protection.. instant princess status. though we have 5 others in the house now there will be a very empty space..


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

What a beautiful kitty. Jolene is so lucky to have had you and your wife as her family. You have given her a wonderful life. 

I know how hard it is to let her go. You have my deepest sympathy.



Judy


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

our former pet sitter who is now a vet was to come over today, jolene left on her own about an hour ago with my wife comforting her...calicos, have to run the show...she's running free now..


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

RIP Jolene


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Jolene was a beautiful kitty and got to live to an old age of 20. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Jolene was gorgeous, always had a soft spot in my heart for calicos.....yes she's likely making all the cats behave at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Glad she was able to run the show to the last. Much sympathy to you and your family for she'll leave a big empty place for sure.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

thank you all

the "new" girls in house didn't interact with jolene much as she was past playing when they all arrived, but she did let yeti know who was in in charge, and at times regulated him to "warm pillow" duty..


----------



## StormChaser (Aug 3, 2010)

Beautiful girl... RIP Jolene ♥


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry about Jolene. She had a long, good life with you, your wife, and your other kitties, and it sounds like she went very peacefully, at home. What a beautiful girl she was!

Hugs to you and your wife.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. At least Jolene had a good, long 20 years to understand how much she was loved.


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

Sounds like she had a beautiful life. RIP

Kathy


----------



## littlecatblue (Sep 3, 2013)

Calicos are my favorite. RIP Jolene.


----------

